# Nvidia Optimus a rozszerzony pulpit

## robertsurma

Mam problem z xorg.conf. Zwykłe klonowanie pulpitu działa. Nie potrafię natomiast uzyskać rozszerzonego pulpitu z użyciem projektora. W logach pojawia się:

```
[    20.677] (EE) modesetting(G0): Cannot position output HDMI-1-0 relative to output Monitor0 without modes
```

Mój xorg.conf

```
##################### PROFILE ###################

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Main Layout"

   Screen   0   "nVidiaScreen"      # Moze byc tylko jeden "Screen" w tym rozwiazaniu (Optimus)

   Inactive   "Intel"            # Dotyczy karty graficznej, a nie "Screen"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "synaptics"

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "Xinerama"      "0"

   Option      "AIGLX"         "off"

   Option      "AllowEmptyInput"   "off"         

   Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "true"      

   Option      "AutoEnableDevices"   "true"      

   Option      "AutoAddGPU"      "true"

EndSection

Section   "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

###################### TYPY MONITOROW #######################

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   ModelName   "eDP-1-0"

   Option      "dpms"

   Modeline   "1366x768_60.00" 85.25 1366 1440 1576 1784 768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync

EndSection                              

# Projektor HDMI:

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   ModelName   "HDMI-1-0"

   Option      "RightOf"      "Monitor0"

   Modeline   "1366x768_60.00" 85.25 1366 1440 1576 1784 768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

######################### KARTY GRAFICZNE #######################

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "nVidia"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:4:0:0"

   Option      "DPI"         "96 x 96"      

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode      0666

EndSection

Section   "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel"

   Driver      "modesetting"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option      "Monitor-eDP-1-0"         "Monitor0"

   Option      "Monitor-HDMI-1-0"         "Monitor1"

EndSection

##################### SPRZET WYSWIETLAJACY ######################

Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "nVidiaScreen"

   Device      "nVidia"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   SubSection   "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600"   

      Virtual   1366 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "IntelScreen"

   Device      "Intel"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   SubSection   "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "ProjektorHDMI"

   Device      "nVidia"

   Monitor      "Monitor1"

   SubSection   "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1366x768" "1024x768" "800x600"

      Virtual   1366 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Nie mogę tego zrobić także poprzez nvidia-settings, gdyż jest tam tylko jeden screen i komunikat "No Scanout".

----------

